# The average member here likes gory films, brutal death metal, tattoos, piercings...



## Hollowway (May 31, 2012)

...and kittens. 

What's up with that? Is it just my impression or does pretty much everyone on here have a major soft spot for fuzzy pets? I'm not knocking it, since I'm the same way, but it is definitely not what you'd expect.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 31, 2012)

Kittens are my favorite!   

How can you not love them???














Can we have a kitten thread?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2012)

Im not hige on them because they dont love you like dogs do


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 31, 2012)

I actually have a hate for cats. I consciously embrace a "live and let live" philosophy, sooooo
I always suppress my cat-hate enough to leave them alone 
(except for the frequent foot stomp or loud unexpected hand clap just to startle the shit out of them any and every chance I get),
but I'm never physically mean to them.
They are one of "god's creatures", muhahahahaha


----------



## Necris (May 31, 2012)

I also enjoy bats in blankets.


----------



## Explorer (May 31, 2012)

Personally, I prefer a two-way relationship, rather than one where all the adaptation to the other party has to be on my part.

Not mine, almost identical.






Live and learn. I didn't know that some people think that 38" tall at the shoulder is considered a big dog....


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2012)

Cats are awesome, and are much more low maintenance than dogs. I love dogs, but seriously, they're just so needy sometimes  (for the record, I own two of each). Cats are there when you want them to be, but aren't permanently attached to you.


----------



## steve1 (May 31, 2012)

I prefer cats, probably because I don't make the wild assumption that they want to sink their teeth into me, the way I do with dogs.

If I see a cat running up to me I know it wants to be friendly, if a dog is running towards me I'm questioning it's motives and shitting my pants a little. Though once I get to know a dog, know its temperament and know that its properly trained, I quite like them.

I guess cats seem relatively nice, or just indifferent by nature, but dogs seem to have to be trained not to be an ass.

Anyway, my opinions are formed through irrational (to a point) fear, so I know they hold no weight.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2012)

I like thoughtful films, very little metal and really dislike piercings, and am waiting for the day to kill my wifes cat.


----------



## Loomer (May 31, 2012)

What kind of sick fuck WOULDN'T adore cute baby animals!?


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 31, 2012)

Loomer said:


> What kind of sick fuck WOULDN'T adore cute baby animals!?


 
Well I like dogs, but those cats, birds, snakes ect.. .


----------



## Jakke (May 31, 2012)

Not too big a fan of horror movies and piercings, cuta animals however


----------



## Loomer (May 31, 2012)

Also this: 






Just ignore the fact that it will grow up to be a psychopathic murderer.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 31, 2012)

^


----------



## Mprinsje (May 31, 2012)

i hate gory films, tattoos and piercings.

do dig brutal DM and kitties tho.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

I have minpins, but I don't really partake in all the other stuff you said in the title, so I don't know if this applies to me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 31, 2012)

I'm only really a fan of brutal death metal, but I do love cats. I love dogs much more, and it isn't just because I'm allergic to cats. Dogs are faithful companions, cats are too aloof.

Plus, look at that face.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 31, 2012)

I've seen some affectionate cats. Almost to the point of being dog-like, but for the most part yea... They seem to be very stand-offish and moody creatures.


----------



## Nonservium (May 31, 2012)

My cats are extroverts. They love people and are very social. You raise them right they don't turn out like most outside cats. It weirds my friends out when my tabby runs right up them and meows in their face. That's his way of saying hello but most folks find it shocking lol.


----------



## Xaios (May 31, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not necessarily. If it's a pygmy hippo, it won't be nearly as aggressive.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 31, 2012)

well I love cats,picking wildflowers,looking at the stars and KILLING COYOTES.....


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 31, 2012)

Don't like cats. Useless bloody creatures.


----------



## Riffer (May 31, 2012)

Never got why everyone likes cats or where this whole phenomenon with cute cats or cats doing things on the interent came from


----------



## thrsher (May 31, 2012)

when i move, i plan on getting a savannah breed cat. they are awesome!


----------



## thrsher (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Genome (May 31, 2012)




----------



## gunshow86de (May 31, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im not hige on them because they dont love you like dogs do



While I don't agree with your spelling, I do agree with your sentiment. Why would you want a pet that will openly show disdain for its owner, when you could have man's best friend? Plus I'm allergic to cats. Fuck cats.


----------



## Cabinet (May 31, 2012)

My cat is a little douche. I built an igloo for him once in winter so we could keep him outside by my family wouldn't let me keep him out there. They said it was too cold.


----------



## EcoliUVA (May 31, 2012)

It's the rampant tolerance here that keeps people from repressing their true feelings. The items in the title (and op) are generally scorned by civilized society, but are not held back within these digital walls. Seeing such culturally shocking presentations of self-expression naturally attracts attention from the reader, leading to the "ss.org" stereotype.

I for one abhor those who choose to associate themselves with felines. This includes my wife. 

Aside: I laughed entirely too hard at genome's post.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 31, 2012)

I dunno what you guys are talking about with cats being mean or what not 

I've had over 10 cats at different times and they were all great pets to have. Although one of them was quite grumpy until he turned about 10 or so then he was awesome 

The cat we had that was sort of 'my' cat was VERY dog-like. She would always want to be around me and was almost always in the same room as me. She always slept in my bed with me and came up to me when I was sad or upset. Perfect cat.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 31, 2012)

Mark me down for Brutal death metal, gory films, and dogs. 

Scratch me off the tattoos, piercings, cats list. I can do without all three


----------



## klutvott (May 31, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> The cat we had that was sort of 'my' cat was VERY dog-like. She would always want to be around me and was almost always in the same room as me. She always slept in my bed with me and came up to me when I was sad or upset. Perfect cat.


I had one of those too!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 31, 2012)

Small furry animals are the tits, as for death metal I don't like all of it but I do thoroughly enjoy some bands. Tattoos and piercings I don't care for; they way I see them is that they can look extremely good or absolutely horrid. And gory films are usually good for a laugh every now and then.


----------



## Genome (May 31, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Small furry animals are the tits, as for death metal I don't like all of it but I do thoroughly enjoy some bands.



What a strange sentence.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 31, 2012)

genome said:


> What a strange sentence.



Quite.


----------



## Don Vito (May 31, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Also this:


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## Bekanor (May 31, 2012)

Cute girl, cute miniature hippo. A man could be very happy with just those things in his life.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 31, 2012)

Tiger said:


> I like thoughtful films, very little metal and really dislike piercings, and am waiting for the day to kill my wifes cat.


 
Nah mang, cats be guardians of the after life an' shit, you just be sending it back and it be more powerful... Like Obi-Wan... 

Instead, do what my father did, find a kitten that is polar opposite of your wife's as a sort of foil. so that every moment of the other's day is completely up-ended by the existence of yours. if anything you will laugh your ass off


----------



## renzoip (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not really into gory films, unless they have an extremely good plot and a good underlying message. I'm more of a prog power metal fan, I like tattoos, piercings, and small dogs, although I'm beginning to develop a liking for cats too.


----------



## makeitreign (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a new obsession:


----------



## steve1 (Jun 1, 2012)

genome said:


>



This sums up my fear of dogs. When I see a dog coming towards me, this is all I see


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 1, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> While I don't agree with your spelling, I do agree with your sentiment. Why would you want a pet that will openly show disdain for its owner, when you could have man's best friend? Plus I'm allergic to cats. Fuck cats.



It's not that they 'show disdain for' their owners per se, more just that they're not 100% attached to you and requiring your attention 100% of the time in one way or another like dogs do.

Both great, but they tend to appeal to wildly different personalities. I just like how independent and funny cats are - they do some truly stupid/hilarious things


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 1, 2012)

I like foreign films and prog metal. I'm indifferent to tattoos and piercings, and I detest animals.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 1, 2012)

I've liked one cat, ever. And it was a kitten. And I was so shocked at my feelings toward the animal that I had to post a thread about it here. I suppose I can be quite polarizing in the other subjects mentioned as well. I love the angriest music I can find, but usually listen to post-rock and indie/folk music. I'm covered with tattoos but have no piercings. I always like gory horror films for a laugh, but am much more partial to foreign and indie films.

Also: Dogs>kittens>cats.






Enough said.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 1, 2012)

I always find it funny when people say things along the lines of "my cat is so awesome - it acts just like a dog!" Umm, why not just get a dog and not risk getting a cat that ends up acting like a cat?


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, I've never understood that line of reasoning. 

My cats are awesome because they don't act like dogs. 


But I like dogs too!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 1, 2012)

I am such a soft bitch for cute animals


----------



## Cyntex (Jun 1, 2012)

^ehat is that in the fourth picture?


----------



## Duelbart (Jun 1, 2012)

<3


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 1, 2012)

My ferret pretty much kicks ass in the adorableness department.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 1, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> ^ehat is that in the fourth picture?



It's a photo-shopped bunny/cat 


Just kidding--I don't know what animal it is.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2012)

Mark me down for death metal (not the uber-brutal hyperblast stuff so much), but not the rest. Not fussed on tattoos, piercings, indifferent to gory films, but cats are just awesome.

Can't stand dogs. It's a long-standing, deep-rooted discomfort around them, which has calmed down in recent years but when I was a kid it was a paralysing fear. It's just due to bad experiences when I was younger - being chased down a hill (nearly into a river) by a massive fucking great beast at the age of seven probably didn't help. 

I think the main cause of it, though, was the dog my grandma used to have when I was very young. My nan is a wonderful person in so many ways, but she had no fucking control over that dog. It was a psychotic little Jack Russell terrier, which was unbelievably vicious (bit her numerous times, sometimes it would be physically hanging off her arm by its teeth) and jumped up and barked at anything and everything. I don't think it was even really trained at all. It must have been like living with a wolf with a Napoleon complex.

When I was that small (it died when I was about four or five) it had to be locked upstairs before my parents and I went over there... they hated the little bastard as well, and obviously would have been worried that it would have attacked me or my sister (who would have been a baby at the time). From what I can remember and what my mum has told me since, that could have been a very real possibility.

She still loved that dog... no-one else could work out why. So yeah, I can't stand dogs, and Jack Russells still really put the shits up me tbh.



Duelbart said:


> <3



Dat hedgehog 

And the tiny little dog a few down from the top... seriously, as I said I really, really dislike dogs but that is just


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 1, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> It's a photo-shopped bunny/cat
> 
> 
> Just kidding--I don't know what animal it is.



Fenik I believe.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't like any of the things mentioned in the thread title.

But I'm so glad I clicked this thread anyway. So here's a couple of pictures of bears I got at Parc Omega.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 1, 2012)

^ I fucking love bears. Even if they they can be a force of destruction (they wouldn't take too kindly to your shit), they are incredible to just watch. Amazing animals.


----------



## Necris (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess I should point out that I really only like Brutal Death Metal out of Holloways list.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 2, 2012)

Necris said:


> I guess I should point out that I really only like Brutal Death Metal out of Holloways list.



It's okay, I don't like brutal death metal at all


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2012)

>Hates gory films
>Likes some brutal Death metal
>Doesn't have, nor plan on getting, any tattoos or piercings
>Fucking love kittens 






EDIT: I have one of them kittens in my lap as I type this.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Jun 3, 2012)

I love all of these things except for piercings. Unfortunately I lack both tattoos and kittens.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 3, 2012)

The only thing cuter than the cutest kitten is any dog.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 4, 2012)

Can we just settle the cat vs dog debate and say "my opinion > your opinion"?


----------



## beneharris (Jun 4, 2012)

looks like this turned into the cute animals thread


----------



## skeels (Jun 4, 2012)

genome said:


>



What a horrid, awful beast!



And she's got a mean lookin' dog, too- or Tasmanian Devil or whatever the hell that thing is...

I like BDM but I also like The Sound of Music and Pat Benatar.
I like tattoos and piercings, but mostly on chicks.
Gory movies are okay- but hell, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (original) wasn't gory at all and that is a horror classic. Alien - classic and tastefully gory!

But seriously what is up with the whole cats versus dogs thing?
I don't hear the cat lovers putting down dogs

Maybe I should start.

At least my cats shit in a box.



See? That wasn't very nice now, was it?

Sorry.
I apologize to all the dogs. Yes, I love you too! Yes, you're a good boy!


----------



## thedonal (Jun 4, 2012)

Loomer said:


> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what about the hippo?


----------



## thedonal (Jun 4, 2012)

Necris said:


> I also enjoy bats in blankets.



I like bats.

But I like bats in blankets an awful lot more.

Nice pic!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Isan (Jun 5, 2012)

Mah pup


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like we can add "Pointing out how much he's not like the average member" to the list of things the average member likes to do.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 5, 2012)

skeels said:


> What a horrid, awful beast!
> 
> 
> 
> And she's got a mean lookin' dog, too


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2012)

BUT DOES YOUR CAT GUARD AGAISNT GYPSY/THIEVES?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 5, 2012)

Outside of piercings, I pretty much love everything in the title. I love cats because they are clean animals by nature and I don't have to spend weeks trying to teach them not to shit on everything I own. All I gotta do is just put a litter box with some litter in the bathroom and change it like once a week and it's problem solved.

Plus I like a cat with a little sass in it. Not too much mind you, but enough to keep things interesting.


----------



## Variant (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't like kittens, gory films, tattoos, or piercings...

...I'm just here for the brutal death metal.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 6, 2012)

^ And my rad music.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> BUT DOES YOUR CAT GUARD AGAISNT GYPSY/THIEVES?


 
I AM 1% GYPSY AND TAKE HORRIBLE OFFENSE TO THIS!!!




Oh, and my opinion;






Not mine. Doesn't really even look the same. She had more tan and white, was a LOT bigger (could fucking tackle me. And I'm 6'1" and 160LBS) and had a floppy ear. Closest I could find though.

Her name was Molly, and she was a German Sheppard/Husky mix.

Died a few years ago of brain cancer :/
We though she was just stupid 

She once got into a fight with a butterfly. And lost. You're right cat people, dogs are fucking killers .

She once had a heart attack when we were playing catch. Five minutes later, she got up and got the fucking ball. #Badass.

Sorry about the reminiscing, I really miss that dog . I'll try finding a picture of her if anyone actually cares.


----------



## Jakke (Jun 17, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> We though she was just stupid



You say this as if there are intelligent dogs


Aww, I love those buggars so much


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> You say this as if there are intelligent dogs
> 
> 
> Aww, I love those buggars so much


 
There's a line between "dog intelligance" and "retarded".

She was retarded


----------



## Jakke (Jun 17, 2012)

7stringDemon said:


> There's a line between "dog intelligance" and "retarded".
> 
> She was retarded



Poor bitch (heh)*, having to live being looked down on by an animal that gladly eats others and their own feces.

*Yes, I am such a terrible person that I snickered at my own joke...


----------



## leandroab (Jun 17, 2012)

...and boobs.

Everybody likes boobs.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 17, 2012)

I hate gory films.I like the occasional death metal, though I prefer prog/power metal. Hate tattoos and peircings (Though i don't mind them on others), and I fucking love kittens.

I don't know where this stereotype that cats hate their owners comes from. Now my cat may not like other people but she loves everyone in our house. Me and my step-dad to a point of stalkerdom. XD

Also I want a cheetah. Cause I could have a cat and an animal ain't no one gonna fuck wit. 

Also their kittens are fucking adorable. YOU WANT CUTE?YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE CUTE!


I'de name it scruffy. :3


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 18, 2012)

^Must.....hold......in......manliness.........ARGGGGGGH. IT'S TOO GODDAMN CUTE. I can't do it.


----------



## Necris (Jun 18, 2012)

My grimness is currently at a -3.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 18, 2012)

I prefer ocelots, myself.



and Fennec foxes.



Must hold in the daws!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't like many horror films, or much brutal death metal I like progressive death, melodic death, and symphonic death though. I admire tattoos not sure I would get one any time soon, and I think piercings are cool but I'm keeping mine in my ears, and cats they are okay and can be fun to get hyper. I can be a odd man .


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 18, 2012)

I saw this on my tumblr the other day. Eat your fucking heart out.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Jun 18, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Cute girl, cute miniature hippo. A man could be very happy with just those things in his life.


May I steal this for sig??? (the words)


----------



## Jontain (Jun 18, 2012)

I have always been a dog guy, but more specifically I love the staffordshire bull terrier breed. Sorely misunderstood unfortunately, a properly raised staffy will be the most obedient and loving pet you could ever have.

Its one of the few things in life that genuinely brings me to anger when I hear of poor dogs being put down because of their feckless incompetent owners. I mean I do get it, they _can_ be mistreated and made into very aggressive any powerful dogs which of course leads to problems. Frankly alot of staffy owners just shouldn't be allowed to own them period. The fact they seem to be a fashion amongst sad little dickweeds that think its fun to encourage their dog to be violent makes me sick, so many poor dogs are ruined by these people. So please remember, don't blame the dog, blame the owner.

They are alot of responsibility, even more so because of the breed but given the chance and brought up well they can be fantastic dogs, absolutely loyal, great guardians/protectors and at the same time as soft as you like.

Sorry for the rant but I have been raised with these dogs all my life and I loved them like family, I don't think I could ever own another breed.


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 19, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> May I steal this for sig??? (the words)



Hahah go for it man, you didn't have to ask permission. 

All are welcome to sig me.


----------

